# Mac OS X 10.2.7 Update



## Androo (Aug 19, 2003)

THE FINAL JAGUAR UPDATE!
Its not coming out for a while, but i can download it rite now (from some server which shows betas and software that wont come out yet).

it will come out on like monday or something .


----------



## MikeXpop (Aug 19, 2003)

leaked warez updates 

what does it fix?


----------



## Androo (Aug 19, 2003)

I'll tell you in a minute... gonna install it and look at the log or something... i'll find out somehow


----------



## Jason (Aug 19, 2003)

isnt that the G5 update?


----------



## Androo (Aug 19, 2003)

it fixes other stuff.... this version comes with the G5.


----------



## Jason (Aug 19, 2003)

From read me file:

------------

Dear Mac OS X Developer,
The following is information on Mac OS X Update 10.2.7 build 6R43. This
is an update to Mac OS X v10.2.6.
The 10.2.7 Update delivers enhanced functionality and improved
reliability for the following applications, services and technologies:
Audio, Bluetooth, Classic compatibility, Finder, Graphics, LDAP, Power
Management, Safari, and FireWire and USB device compatibility.
The update also provides updated security services and includes the
latest Security Updates.

TEST PLAN:
Here are some areas that has extensive changes and you should
concentrate your testing and give us feedback on:
FireWire, USB, PCMCIA Cards (especially USB 2.0 cards), and Graphics
Drivers (ATI / Nvidia).

KNOWN ISSUE:
DVD Player may not be functional on certain machines.


----------



## karavite (Aug 20, 2003)

Hopefully it fixes the disaster that was 10.2.6 - that upgrade ruined my life! Really all they need 10.2.7 to do is revert to 10.2.5. Shame, shame, shame on whoever was in charge of letting that one out the door.


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 20, 2003)

What did it do to you?


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Aug 20, 2003)

where can I download the file?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 20, 2003)

Can't tell ya


----------



## ksv (Aug 21, 2003)

So that's obviously just another beta. Been around for weeks now


----------



## karavite (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ripcord _
> *What did it do to you? *



Hi Ripcord, basically it screwed up sleep and a few finder crashes. I had no problems with this machine prior to 10.2.6. Reparing permissions seemed to help a bit, but I am patiently waiting for 10.3 or some other update.


----------



## wtmcgee (Aug 21, 2003)

any update is a good update to me. looking forward to a 10.2.7 if in fact it is released.  it's been a few months now since 10.2.6, so i'm sure they could have fixed a lot of little bugs since then.

if we don't see panther until later in the year (november/decemberish), i think it's a given we'll see at least 1 more point release for jaguar.


----------



## Urbansory (Aug 21, 2003)

yea that .6 update gave me problems, i just clean wiped my entire partition and reinstalled everything and I have had no problems for a little over a week so far. I guess all the clutter added up to problems, so the .6 works fine now for me. i also had those sleep problems, unexpectedly logged out problems, just weird things.


----------



## stizz (Aug 23, 2003)

10.2.6 made my old Pizmo self aware, now it is trying to decrypt nuclear launch codes, which frankly has me a bit concerned. I hope the .7 update will fix this.


----------



## ksv (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stizz _
> *10.2.6 made my old Pizmo self aware, now it is trying to decrypt nuclear launch codes, which frankly has me a bit concerned. I hope the .7 update will fix this. *



You have that problem too? I was rather shocked one day when I found my credit card _inside_ my computer when repairing a broken sound port. Somehow, my PowerBook had taken the card out of my wallet and inserted it into the slot-loading drive. It was obviously trying to crack the PIN code and send info to some server.
I'm not quite sure how safe Macs are anymore


----------



## fryke (Aug 24, 2003)

When I went to my cellar a few days ago, my Colour Classic was turned on and displaying a hyper card stack that showed a map of the cellar and several ways to escape...

(Should we move the thread to 'Café'?) ;-)


----------



## theed (Aug 24, 2003)

you silly gits.  I don't remember the article number but I swear it's in the apple knowledge-base somewhere.  If your macintosh becomes self aware you're supposed to keep it occupied by playing it an occasional game of chess.  That's why they included it.  This will keep it from trying to occupy itself by cracking government codes, and generally leave it with a calm disposition and even temper.

I am not plagued by any of the problems described in the 10.2.7 update.  So I will continue to wait on the edge of my seat for 10.3


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

The next update I'm going to perform on my iMac (sounds like surgery, doesn't it?  Or something unspeakable... ) is going to be 10.3.  I had a problem with 10.2.3 that I had to fix by reverting back to the base install of 10.2, and I haven't updated since due to all the issues I've heard about from various people.  I just wish I had a separate drive or partition to test updates with, and that my scanner would stop chasing the cat.


----------



## sirharper (Aug 26, 2003)

My G4 tried to escape once. Found it hanging by it's ethernet cable outside my window.


----------

